# Own a piece of AXMEN!!!



## wood4heat (Oct 4, 2011)

Remember seeing the Ax Men on TV a couple of years ago, the big white barge, it's up for sale. It comes complete with the winch and pump. No title for either trailer or barge, I don't think it was ever registered, a trip permit would be needed to transport, no big deal. You may have a use for the barge, or just want to own some TV history. You can call me at 360-###-####, I'll throw in the 50 h.p. motor that you saw on the show, it did run, it's been stored in a dry location, you can charge admission! This is no way connected with the History channel in anyway, private sale. $2,500.00 OBO. The length of the barge is 27 feet, the width is approx 10 feet. I have towed this unit with my F150 Ford when I brought the barge here. The deck area is 23 feet of usuable space. I believe that this barge started it's life as an oyster barge, or it was almost new then converted to it's current use, worked well for log salvage in the rivers. Make an offer, I need this to leave our location soon, great for your projects. There is some minor bottom damage no sweat to fix, fiberglass is easy to work with. REMEMBER MAKE AN OFFER 


AX Men Barge For Sale

Go on... I dare ya!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ChuckyD (Oct 5, 2011)

I have never seen Ax Men. Is this a tree service type of show?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 5, 2011)

wood4heat said:


> Remember seeing the Ax Men on TV a couple of years ago, the big white barge, it's up for sale. It comes complete with the winch and pump. No title for either trailer or barge, I don't think it was ever registered, a trip permit would be needed to transport, no big deal. You may have a use for the barge, or just want to own some TV history. You can call me at 360-###-####, I'll throw in the 50 h.p. motor that you saw on the show, it did run, it's been stored in a dry location, you can charge admission! This is no way connected with the History channel in anyway, private sale. $2,500.00 OBO. The length of the barge is 27 feet, the width is approx 10 feet. I have towed this unit with my F150 Ford when I brought the barge here. The deck area is 23 feet of usuable space. I believe that this barge started it's life as an oyster barge, or it was almost new then converted to it's current use, worked well for log salvage in the rivers. Make an offer, I need this to leave our location soon, great for your projects. There is some minor bottom damage no sweat to fix, fiberglass is easy to work with. REMEMBER MAKE AN OFFER
> 
> 
> AX Men Barge For Sale
> ...


 
Naaaaah, I don't think so.  He probably needs the money to keep himself out of trouble with several different government agencies and insurance companies.


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 6, 2011)

Mucho bad karma!


----------



## Gologit (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe Slowp could buy it. She has so many kayaks she needs a Mother Ship. Yeah...Capt. Patty...sounds good.


----------



## slowp (Oct 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Maybe Slowp could buy it. She has so many kayaks she needs a Mother Ship. Yeah...Capt. Patty...sounds good.



I don't cuss enough or throw enough fits to carry out the tradition of that boat. It would be a good one for The Used Dog. He'd need a dog ladder to climb back in, or I'd need to get a dog hoist because I would just have to throw a ball in the water. 





View attachment 202838


----------



## StevenBiars (Oct 16, 2011)

> This posting has been deleted by its author.
> (The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)



I'm guessing Jimmy probably got tired of getting phone calls in the middle of the night and pulled the listing. I wouldn't be surprised to see him in trouble yet again sometime soon. He skated by on part of his endeavor because *some* of the logs exhibited signs of human intervention (i.e. they had been chopped with an axe or had saw marks). However, the last time I saw him on the show, he had a rather questionable *eye* for logs that had been touched by the hands of man, and logs that had been touched by the hands of god. I'm really surprised that him and his son haven't drowned yet. It's a shame how he shows his a$$ toward his son quite regularly and quite publicly on the show.


----------

